# The Vape Gurus: Rocking the Daisies on Ice



## Rude Rudi (18/10/17)

*The Vape Gurus: Rocking the Daisies on Ice*

My favourite local vape store, The Vape Gurus, recently teamed up with Rocking the Daisies and released two exclusive Rocking the Daisies juices = Rocking the Daisies and Rocking the Daisies on Ice. Both are delicious berry juices and were made available exclusively for this music event - the largest music festival currently in the country.

I got me hands on the Rocking the Daisies on Ice version as I'm a bit of a "chilled" fan of late!
The juice is described as a "Sweet, luscious, frozen berry sorbet" and that is indeed what it is!

The frozen version is a delightful mix of berries including the staples like blueberry, blackberry, raspberry and cherry. There are definite hints of grape, strawberry, plum and perhaps a touch of apple detectable which makes this a complex and wonderfully addictive juice. It is fantastically juicy with slight tartness which balances the overall profile perfectly.

The cooling/iced effect is masterfully crafted and not overpowering at all. This wont blow your face off and supports the main profile rather than dominating it.

If you have no other reason to head towards Rock Cottage, do yourself a favour and pick up a bottle of this magic - you wont regret a drop... The chaps are still working on their website but you can pick up a bottle or two at their amazing store at Rock Cottage.

Stellar Job @stevie g!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

